# HELP!!!!!!!!!!! kenwood DDX470



## IDUBHARD (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi i need some help i got a kenwood ddx470 deck in my 07 gti and every time i turn the key the deck goes on then when i fully turn the key to start the car the deck reboots again just like any deck. but when it is do this it keeps saying call interrupt. i had no problem with my single deck before this. if someone can help that would be great thanks.


----------



## IDUBHARD (Aug 31, 2012)

*HELP!!!!!!!!!*

i found this 

http://www.fixya.com/support/t10765145-when_start_up_kenwood_ddx418_get_screen 

but my bettery is fin i guess the ignition switch for the car is screwing it up is there anyway to bypass this? i know i can cut the ignition switch wire. but then i will have to turn the deck on and off manually which i don't want to do. i want it to turn on and off with the car ignition.


----------



## vwdave92 (Nov 26, 2003)

Does it reboot as if you lost power completely? 

The deck is probably running two power leads. An "always hot" and a "switched hot". The always hot is just that - direct to battery. The switched hot goes on when you turn the key. Sounds like they are backwards in your case so everytime you turn the car off it completely loses power.


----------



## IDUBHARD (Aug 31, 2012)

yeah i turn my key just to listen to the radio and it turns on and i can do that but when i turn my key fully to start the car the deck shuts off and turns back on but as soon and it turn back on it goes straight to call interrupt mode and i cant get out of it. but i had a single din before and it did this also but it never screwed up like this and wouldn't work afterwords.


----------



## IDUBHARD (Aug 31, 2012)

*fixed*

i have finally contacted kenwood and for the mkv gti you do not need the mute wire that comes with the deck the Bluetooth will take a call without it. most pain in the ass deck i have ever installed


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

IDUBHARD said:


> i have finally contacted kenwood and for the mkv gti you do not need the mute wire that comes with the deck the Bluetooth will take a call without it. most pain in the ass deck i have ever installed


thats actually rather standard. a deck w/ built in bluetooth automatically interrupts. only exception was the first couple generations of Alpine decks w separate bt adapters....mainly cuz Alpine couldn't get bluetooth to work if their life depended on it at that juncture.


----------

